# safeguard



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

does safeguard pay for tires and paint?
whats the pay for cuyd


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

does that answer it


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

jack125 said:


> does safeguard pay for tires and paint?
> whats the pay for cuyd


Yes. Why yes they do! By cyd that is.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The first 5 tires are removed as a "courtesy". After that they pay $10 per tire.Paint is to be treated and hardened so it is no longer a hazard, therefore it is included as debris. The debris rate is approx $24 depending on your discount.Godspeed.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The first 5 tires are removed as a "courtesy". After that they pay $10 per tire.


 
Interesting, have not heard this one.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They didn't tell me it was a courtesy, I just figured they left that part out of the pricing verbage.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If the items...paint and tires...can not be dumped with you other debris refuse to remove them at cost...that is what the crews are doing here....
We have to pay extra for that stuff.
And no we do not let the paint dry, fill it with sand, cat litter...etc...that still places the chemicles in the ground water...wet or dry...the crap ends up in the water table.......
All SG vendors really need to quit being afraid, show some backbone and start telling this company no....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

The first 5 tires are removed as a "courtesy". After that they pay $10 per tire.Paint is to be treated and hardened so it is no longer a hazard, therefore it is included as debris. The debris rate is approx $24 depending on your discount.Godspeed. 


Im not saying when they tried to stick that one up our collective butts that we didnt keep six or seven 13 inch no rim radials on the trailer for photo opps or that we didnt transport 4 or 6 tirtes to the next trash out 

as a matter of fact im not saying anything at all LMHO
take what they hand out , dress it up and hand it back


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The first 5 tires are removed as a "courtesy". After that they pay $10 per tire.Paint is to be treated and hardened so it is no longer a hazard, therefore it is included as debris. The debris rate is approx $24 depending on your discount.Godspeed.


 Better than FAS 2 semi tires are a 19$ cyd.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I made a deal with the guy I buy my tires from for disposal. He allows me to drop tires at his shop as long as I pay his disposal rate for them. 

I pay him $2.50 per tire. 

He will take good ones he can resell as used for free and he will pop them off the rim for me at no cost so I can scrap the rims. 

Our local landfill will turn a blind eye to dumping one or two if you toss them in the tire dumpster when you have a load of trash to dump.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I made a deal with the guy I buy my tires from for disposal. He allows me to drop tires at his shop as long as I pay his disposal rate for them.
> 
> I pay him $2.50 per tire.
> 
> ...


I got the same deal we have been doing it so long that i just drop em and call em once a month with a number


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

If you have room for tire storage, there are people that take them very cheap .50 each. They sell them to companies that recycle them. but they won't make a trip out for less than 50 tires or so.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Stateline said:


> If you have room for tire storage, there are people that take them very cheap .50 each. They sell them to companies that recycle them. but they won't make a trip out for less than 50 tires or so.


I have been doing research on setting up a tire recycling business in my area. I could easily take in about 10,000 tires per month and get paid to do so at a rate of between $1 and $2 per tire.

What I have been having a difficult time finding is what to do with them when I get them. I know someone somewhere will buy them for recycle I have just not found out who yet.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Call your State Energy/Utility Commission and find out which power plants use them for power generation. Problem is all the regulations from EPA & DNR on storage--makes it nearly unfeasible...

Company here picks up used tires from auto tire shops and charges $5.00/tire to the shop PLUS sells them to the power plant BUT they have to be ground up in 2"x2" pieces for the power plant to take. Thats here and may be different elsewhere. It seems every year or 2 the company goes broke and a new one takes its place....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> It seems every year or 2 the company goes broke and a new one takes its place....


Sounds like the preservation biz....


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Call your State Energy/Utility Commission and find out which power plants use them for power generation. Problem is all the regulations from EPA & DNR on storage--makes it nearly unfeasible...
> 
> Company here picks up used tires from auto tire shops and charges $5.00/tire to the shop PLUS sells them to the power plant BUT they have to be ground up in 2"x2" pieces for the power plant to take. Thats here and may be different elsewhere. It seems every year or 2 the company goes broke and a new one takes its place....





Gypsos said:


> I have been doing research on setting up a tire recycling business in my area. I could easily take in about 10,000 tires per month and get paid to do so at a rate of between $1 and $2 per tire.
> 
> What I have been having a difficult time finding is what to do with them when I get them. I know someone somewhere will buy them for recycle I have just not found out who yet.


my buddy frank the tire guy has done this 

he has a route and takes his box truk out and collects his tires from shops dealerships tire change centers etc he charges 2 bux per case 

okay the truck returns to the shop and backs up to a tractor trailer body there they are sorted as to quality good ones to the right bad ones ones into the trailer body at that point the good ones get sorted and graded by size and sets he wholesales at 5 to ten per casing used casings go to local shops and others as well as runs a tire shop his rates are 10 to 30 per mounted and balanced 5 day warranty the money is the installation here 

when the tractor body is full he has a tractor trailer guy who does a drop and pull the bad tires go to a recycler in PA where he drops the full and returns with an empty trailer he charges 1 dollar per casing he feels the bad tires cost him 75 cents to dump so he nets about a 500 after fuel and pay per trailer hu used to do it himself but grew his company and uses this as his loss leader 

the money as he explains it is the tire he was paid 2 for that retails back out at 20 plus mounting is the home run he leases his equipment and 1099s his employees


----------

